
Glenn Greenwald, the Bane of Their Resistance - xrd
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/09/03/glenn-greenwald-the-bane-of-their-resistance
======
mc32
People, even open minded, accepting and highly educated people will cheer you
when you speak and say what captures their zeigeist, but speak a truth which
crosses that zeitgeist and you will see yourself crucified and villified. He
was a hero got the Snowden revelations (even the Russian Fed was hailed as an
enabler of truth). Now? He’s a turncoat for not falling in line with
Russophobia.

~~~
notfromhere
Russia doing shitty things to its neighbors and rivals is not Russophobia,
that's just reality.

Standing up to russian meddling in our internal affairs isn't russophobia, and
anyone arguing otherwise is intentionally playing games.

~~~
wamsachel
Puh-leaze

Russia has it's issues, but the current craze is just that: crazy.

People are becoming more acutely aware of the tightening noose of big money
spending in government/elections, and so big money media is moving attention
away

~~~
notfromhere
this is propaganda

~~~
mmjaa
What isn't? Your line that its 'alarming' that Russia is getting away with it?
Also propaganda.

Follow the money - who stands to benefit from this newfound hatred of Russia?

~~~
notfromhere
when you get punched in the nose, hitting back isn't 'russophobia'

~~~
mmjaa
It is "phobia" if you hit the wrong guy back. Which is something America is
pretty good at doing, all the while still crying foul.

------
xrd
I'm a subscriber to The Intercept. Today they sent out a note about their
crowdfunded Brazilian coverage of elections.

[https://www.catarse.me/tibnaseleicoes](https://www.catarse.me/tibnaseleicoes)

------
xrd
And, they have excellent Brazilian coverage already:

[https://theintercept.com/brasil](https://theintercept.com/brasil) (note the
"s" instead of the "z").

------
typon
The New Yorker is an establishment mouth piece. This article is such laughably
obvious propaganda and that its embarrassing, considering how good the New
Yorkers journalism is for non political issues.

~~~
xrd
I'm genuinely curious about that statement, since I've always regarded NY as
well researched and written. Can you provide me with some details on why you
say that?

~~~
xrd
I'm genuinely curious why this was downvoted. Hacker News, you are hilarious!

------
h4b4n3r0
He’s one of the very few journalists I still read and trust. Everybody else
(including all other journos from The Intercept) has gone off the deep end
after the election.

------
wrong_variable
Lets assume Russia was responsible for serious election interference.

Now What ?

Is the US going to add MORE sanctions on Russia ? Russia is not North Korea.

The EU or US is going to go to war with a nuclear armed state, get real.

Sometimes I wonder, why it is always the fault of outsiders ? 9/11 (result of
so much meddling in ME for 40 years ), 2016, mexican drugs, immigrants taking
jerbs.

Unless society takes responsibility for its own problems things will not
change.

~~~
notfromhere
So the answer is to roll over and do nothing?

